# There's Nothing Like a Free Motorcycle



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A few weeks ago Jodi and I were out for a walk and went by a friend's house. She was outside so we stopped to chat and I noticed a small motorbike in her carport. I told her that I thought it was cool because I'm a bit of a scooter nerd with a soft spot for 80s "no-peds" like the Suzuki FA50 and Honda Urban Express. She said it was a Yamaha Towny, which I had never heard of, and that it hadn't run in years.
Last Monday she came by to ask if I'd be interested in having the little bike for free. Never being one to turn down a free bike, I took the van over and picked it up. It had stuck brakes and a stuck engine but is a very simple machine to work on and a couple hours labor and a new battery had it running as good as new. The previous owner was very impressed when I rode it to her house


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeahh Moped Gang 
Cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice, bet it is worth something to collectors too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Nice, bet it is worth something to collectors too.


Yeah, who knows. No-peds are sort of orphans because of the popularity of step-through scooters. The Towny was only imported in 1982 and is widely considered the best of the breed due to it's sturdier than average construction and it's two speed automatic transmission.
The lady who gave it to me was the original owner and it came with all the paperwork and manuals. It has 600 miles on it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, check out the model designation: MJ 50


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice score!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Some people have all the luck. Very cool!

If you're on FaceBook, check out this group and post a picture there.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/smalldisplacementmotos/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just joined, thanks!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You lucky dog! Nice bike!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

M.J said:


> Oh yeah, check out the model designation: MJ 50
> IMAG0189.jpg


And the logo 3 crossed slingshots ;-) a sign !!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

leon13 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, check out the model designation: MJ 50
> ...


I missed that somehow, it sure is !!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

leon13 said:


> Jeahh Moped Gang Cheers


Any time I see a group of moped/scooter riders I always think to myself "Heck's Angels"


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah,free rocks big time Bud!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

M.J said:


> Oh yeah, check out the model designation: MJ 50
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif IMAG0189.jpg


Lol looks like it was made for you buddy! Enjoy!


----------

